# My other "kids"



## NWhaley220 (Sep 14, 2010)

Picture to the far left is of me and my golden retriever that passed away last February (Kita) I still miss her but she's in a better place... The middle picture is my paint mare Sewanka she is the up-most love of my life (I can't even put her and Diesel in separate categories they are my life), she was a Christmas present to me in 7th grade she went to college with me, has had 2 babies one of which I still own, she's my life with 4 legs needless to say. The last picture is an offspring of hers he's a Friesian (all black horse extremely gorgeous) Paint cross he's 1 yr old and I intend on keeping him a stud, highly intelligent and I love him too.. I also have pics of the 2 goldens, and the other horses if anyone's interested let me know and I'll post.. :wink:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What beautiful animals! I miss my horsies. :frown: I love the one of you and Sewanka. Great shot. I always love when horses have their winter coat.

Uummm... YEAH! We always want more pictures!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous horses!!! I miss riding a lot. Thanks for sharing :biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Your horses are gorgeous!:smile:


----------



## Cruiser (Oct 20, 2010)

I must say girl you have a lot of love to share.The horses are beauties.
My hubby makes saddles for jockey's so been around horses a lot.I wouldn't mind seeing another.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Horses are such beautiful animals.

Horses and I have an understanding, though.

They know that I don't have a clue about them and I know that they know this and use it to their full advantage.


----------

